# Gotti Bloodline??



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

SoOoO... I was looking at the 'Gotti' Bloodline and I was wondering what everyones opinion was about them. I like the look of the dog, just my own opinion. I want to get one but don't really know much about them. What are ya'lls thoughts or opinions? Is it a good dog or not so much?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

IN my opinion it is the same as other American Bullies, they mostly come in that ticking pattern. I don't think there are any distinction in Bully lines they are all mostly bred for looks, it is not like you have a working labrador line and then you have a heavier show line for show only. So far there is only a handful of people that breed for functionality like Henry, Chavez and someone other breeders that I can't think of. People use the 8 x gotti or 8x razor edge to advertise the puppies but in reality in function they are mostly the same. You will get a variety of looks but the hardware is pretty much the same. Kind of like buying dell laptop, you can get it all the different fancy case colors but under it is still the same hardware know what I mean jelly bean?


----------



## 10616 (Oct 18, 2009)

....................................


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> IN my opinion it is the same as other American Bullies, they mostly come in that ticking pattern. I don't think there are any distinction in Bully lines they are all mostly bred for looks, it is not like you have a working labrador line and then you have a heavier show line for show only. So far there is only a handful of people that breed for functionality like Henry, Chavez and someone other breeders that I can't think of. People use the 8 x gotti or 8x razor edge to advertise the puppies but in reality in function they are mostly the same. You will get a variety of looks but the hardware is pretty much the same. Kind of like buying dell laptop, you can get it all the different fancy case colors but under it is still the same hardware know what I mean jelly bean?


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I am not much for bullies only because I fear health problems...but those Chavez AmStaffs are beautiful.


----------

